# Pine walking stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

This pine limb made a nice walking stick, I found it on our log yard and I took my draw knife to cut down on its size and exposed some nice grain, I used danish oil for the finish.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking stick and great avatar!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks,that’s a picture of me and my wife, it was taken in Florence Alabama on the bank of the Tennessee River there is a high rock wall with a water fall pretty place.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks good, Randy. 

Did you have trouble with pitch seeping from it?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Didn’t have any


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like it! Pine is the foundation of the logging industry. Seems fitting to make a stick out of it!!


----------



## Deltaboy84 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice stick


----------

